# Not so much a contest but a challenge



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who can cut a card or light a match with a bb shooter? I would love to see a video of your efforts!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Like I said in your other thread...bring it to Treefork..


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought he might pick it up here I might PM him don't like to hassle him!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

where is Bill Hayes when you need him


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

I want some legend ie tree fork, bill or Charles to see this and give it ago!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Rookie1234 said:


> Who can cut a card or light a match with a bb shooter? I would love to see a video of your efforts!


why not you?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork is my pick for getting this done. I just got a couple of new frames (reviews to come later)...I may have to use one of them for BBs and give it a try. I'm not sure a card cut is possible, but I really think a match light can be done.

I hope some someone gets on this soon and we have some videos to watch.

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Treefork is my pick for getting this done. I just got a couple of new frames (reviews to come later)...I may have to use one of them for BBs and give it a try. I'm not sure a card cut is possible, but I really think a match light can be done.
> 
> I hope some someone gets on this soon and we have some videos to watch.
> 
> Todd


i'm with you on the match lighting videos i would love to see it done


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeh I did wonder if it could cut a card thought that might not be possible. And the only reason I don't do it is because it will be another 6 month before I can even hit a Penny let alone a match


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Rookie1234 said:


> Yeh I did wonder if it could cut a card thought that might not be possible. And the only reason I don't do it is because it will be another 6 month before I can even hit a Penny let alone a match


Try it anyway. You might surprise yourself. Shooting at smaller targets is the fastest way to start hitting smaller targets. I never thought I would light a match or cut a card, but it looked like a lot of fun, so I tried it....and once I started hitting the smaller targets (not necessarily lighting the match or cutting the card) I was hooked.

Set up the match and the video camera (you don't want to get the light and not have it recorded) and start shooting and have some fun.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You need to define the challenge a bit? Is it just shooting a BB out of any size frame? Is it a distance of 33 feet? What is the BB size? I like to see this also  What about Canh8r  He has been lighting matches like crazy?


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Say 25ft 177 bb out of a bb shooter frame


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rookie1234 said:


> I want some legend ie tree fork, bill or Charles to see this and give it ago!


So what am _I_? Chopped liver??

:screwy: :screwy: :screwy:

Peace :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haha! In my eyes you are all legends, all role models! I aspire to be like all of you and some of you I feel like are friends, sharing interests in a wonderful past time


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

awwww go on now shucks :blush: :blush:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah....I don't think the card cut is possible, but for the match light my vote is on Treefork, Greywolf,(didn't you get one with a 1/4 or 5/16?), canh8ter, or....wait for it............Btoon! The master of small ammo, come on man, I know you can do it!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Perhaps it could be a new match lighter category, and a new badge!
We need more stinkin' badges!
It might also be a good way to get more interested in bb shooting setups.

I'm guessing the bb would need to be roughed up? And no, Thwack, I don't mean Guido needs to pay a visit.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Yeah....I don't think the card cut is possible, but for the match light my vote is on Treefork, Greywolf,(didn't you get one with a 1/4 or 5/16?), canh8ter, or....wait for it............Btoon! The master of small ammo, come on man, I know you can do it!


I did get one (and only one) light with 5/16"....a very long way from .177 BBs. I'll be giving it a try when I get a little time and figure out some bands, as i have never really found a set I like for BBs. I'll be using a full size frame and going full butterfly...gotta love the long draw!! 

Todd


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeh that's a good idea nobodo! Perhaps they could bring out a few more badges/titles! For bb match lighting. I doubt some how there will be a bb gambler badge!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, so I had some time to find out if a .177 BB had the mass to get through a card. Or even perhaps the BB having enough width, if the card wasn't absolutely straight and the bb dead center.

Here is what I got so far on the cards. I had a time getting zeroed in with hitting the first card with the BBs. Then the next three were hit with far fewer shots. Sorry no video but if you don't believe me my life will not be diminished.

In the third photo you can see the reflection in the dent from the BB pressing the face side of the card as it made it's way to the opposite end of the entry edge.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Ok, so I had some time to find out if a .177 BB had the mass to get through a card. Or even perhaps the width if the card wasn't absolutely straight and the bb dead center.
> 
> Here is what I got so far on the cards. I had a time getting zeroed in with hitting the first card with the BBs. Then the next three were hit with far fewer shots. Sorry no video but if you don't believe me my life will not be diminished.
> 
> ...


Ray, those are some pretty solid hits (nice shooting, by the way). I don't think a BB will have a whole lot of luck getting through a casino quality card. They are thicker than most. I have a few Bicycle brand decks laying around...I'll give them a try when I get my bands figured out.

Good to see someone else having fun this winter.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well I shoot bb"s in my opinion 25 feet is to far away you will get fliers.....The range should be more realistic 15 feet....

OH I have seen match lites from .177 BB"S.....card cut may be pushing it a bit.....maybe done at 15 feet........

I am able to hit a penny now at 15 feet....but took about a year to do so...once found the right frame & elastic's to use....for BB"S

so at present time I use only 1 shooter for bb's........I my self can not even see a match head.....Best to you people with the challenge

My self being 70 years old..just glad too be having fun shooting is all..~~AAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I had some time to find out if a .177 BB had the mass to get through a card. Or even perhaps the width if the card wasn't absolutely straight and the bb dead center.
> ...


I will give a non casino brand a try. I forgot in my picture post to mention I was shooting from 17 ft. because with BBs I find accuracy a bit more challenging. Point in proof; I stepped back to 33 ft and use my normal set up, no practice for readjustment to the new pull etc, with 3/8 and it only took about five shots to hone in and cut the card.

The card cut with a .177 I am skeptical of, not of the hitting it, but as mentioned in my picture post other factors being the mountain in a card cut.

Also, at 17 feet last night right before bed I decided to go for a match because I know match lights with BBs are absolutely doable. I will have to try the BB light at 33 ft next. The circled group was what it took to light my first try at a match with BBs. I was pretty stoked. I had to call my wife in to see the burning match. She is so cool about SS and my addiction!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:headbang: way to go Ray you are about 100x more accurate than i am i can't hardly see a match at 17ft ,let alone light it


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty awesome, Ray!

It sounds like we definitely need bb badges, even if only Ray and Gray can earn them!

Oh, and Thwack, of course.


----------

